# Help my golden thinks he's Hugh Hefner!



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

My golden (male,aged 3)has these past few days taken a fancy to bunnies and has started to chase them:doh:

We walk every morning on 3 huge fields, all linked together, bunnies have started to appear and Jamie discovered one the other day. He stood over it, it froze for a second or two then bolted, he went after it - out onto the road! My obvious concern is that he will get hurt or lost if he continues with this fetish.

This morning I spotted the bunny before he did so put him on his lead, he went crazy sniffing the ground then when he realised he couldnt chase he let out a big grumble and literally threw himself onto his back and wouldnt get up!!!

He spotted another from quite a long way away and nearly pulled me over.

So, Im wondering what your thoughts/experiences are in dealing with this chase drive he has.
My initial thoughts are to keep him on a long line for now (which he will not like as he is usually always off lead except on the streets). Then Im considering maybe some gundog training to help him chase after stuff in an appropriate setting OR getting the behaviourist in, we're lucky in that our daycare is a behaviourist so he can have a decent amount of time with both me and her reinforcing.
Any other ideas? and is this something he can get over?


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Longline at this area, especially if he can run into traffic and get killed. My Angelina use to chase jackrabbits and only stopped when she became too old. My Cannella doesn't seem to 'see' them so far; especially if there are balls around.

Maybe your behaviourist can help you but unless you are 110% sure he will not bolt, don't risk it. BTW, he is a beauty!


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Angelina, your experience with Canella kinda ties in with an article i just found on using a toy as a 'distraction', I havent read it all yet my concentration isnt great at this time of night!


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

if you use a long line don't forget to wear gloves (ropeburn sucks). My Bogart is 6 years old he gives it a little chase but then gives up (he is not the most driven Hunter). Cooper hasn't seen Bunnies run off yet so he hasn't had a chance to chase anything. 
My first golden I was able to call off Jack Rabbits and Bunnies. She was a always in the bushes and shrubbs trying to flush something out. But she also listened very well. 
My dogs are also off leash 95% of the time in safe areas. 
I would start with getting into more obedience with your guy, maybe he is doing it out of borem so giving him a job to do might be the way to go.
Good luck


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne would chase squirrels if given the chance.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

No help at all here but had to check in and see how Hugh Hefner tied in! Cute!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I thought this thread was going to be about humping :doh:


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben chases anything that moves. This summer there were a lot of rabbits in our neighborhood, but now that autumn is here, they seem to have mostly disappeared. (We also have foxes and mink to eat them.) Ben stays on a leash. When they were really bad, we used the prong collar, as he is strong enough to pull me off my feet, and did. Now that there are fewer bunnies, he's okay with a regular collar and leash. He chases squirrels and chipmunks, but not with the same enthusiasm as he goes after rabbits.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a fetish, it is perfectly natural and instinctive for most dogs to be interested in and want to chase small furries. My pup has a thing for crows, rabbits, pigeons, ducks, etc. The best way to handle this instinct, I think, is to obedience train and direct it. Not chasing livestock is a No.1 priority, but after that as long as it is safe and I say it is OK, that will do for me. I don't want to eliminate the interest in hunting - searching for and finding things - it just needs to be under my control not hers.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about humping :doh:


 Thats hilarious rofl


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought it would be about humping young blondes


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input folks, Jamie does attend obedience training weekly, he is on the KC program and has his final exam this weekend.....the behaviourist has suggested it will take around 6 months to teach him a solid command to leave the bunnies alone. I just hope we can do it, I dont want him to get hurt. He has never shown any interest in any other animal and his searching skills are usually focused on toys,treats or mum!
Keep the experience&advice coming please 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, first after reading the thread title I was expecting a different problem. 

Chasing is a normal dog reaction, Kirby will chase anything that runs especially squirrels, rabbits and chipmunks. I never let her off lead unless it's a fenced in area. Use a long line so you can keep him safe.

Work on your recall, but I still won't rely on it if there are rabbits or squirrels around, she will just bolt with out thinking so safety first always.


----------

